# Finally! My Brigade Gunleather M-11 holster is being made.



## parallel (Jun 12, 2010)

I checked my email yesterday morning and discovered that I finally received an email from Brigade Gunleather letting me know that my M-11 holster is being made and should ship in a couple of weeks. Considering that I ordered this holster back in April of 08 I had all but forgotten that I ordered it. Even so... I am stoked that I'll finally get it, this is the reason I am stoked to get this holster. I actually checked out an M-11 that a fellow forum member had and I was blown away at just how comfortable it was. I am just hoping that mine will be the same (it will likely take some break in time to be as nice as his was).







I'll write a review after I have worn it for a week or so and let y'all know if I think it was worth the wait.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 12, 2010)

M-11 ?  The Sig P228 ?


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 12, 2010)

April 08?  Wow..thats a long wait.  Hope you like it when it arrives!


----------



## parallel (Jun 12, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> M-11 ?  The Sig P228 ?


 
No. The model number for this particular Brigade Gunleather holster is M-11. I'm having it made for my Sig Sauer P239 .40 S&W.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 12, 2010)

parallel said:


> No. The model number for this particular Brigade Gunleather holster is M-11. I'm having it made for my Sig Sauer P239 .40 S&W.



Awww, gotcha.  Nice leather, it appears.  I waited just as long for the Kramer MSP paddle for a 1911 with rail. 

Hope ya like it.


----------



## CBTech (Jun 15, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing, M-11 = 228. I though P had just went and bought another Sig! He has let me handle the 239 and it feels like a very nice CCW. Get ready to order a Sig 1911 holster, Parallel!

This thread actually perked my ears due to the M11 ref. I carry an issued M11 and was actually thinking of getting a Sig refurbished P228 or new P229 (same as a 228 but w/ interchangeable calibers) to CCW when I get back Stateside. I've actually CC'ed my 226 in a SERPA in New Orleans on several occasions, LOL, tried of the worry over the huge profile.


----------

